# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Freitag, 20. März bis Sonntag, 22. März OPEN AIR KONZERT in Pattaya

## wein4tler

*Pattaya Music Festival 2015* 

Rock’n’Roll, Asia-Pop und Shopping-Spektakel auf der Beach Road 
Der Farang, 26.2.2015

PATTAYA: Drei Tage und drei Nächte, von Freitag, 20. März bis Sonntag, 22. März, verwandelt sich die Touristenmetropole wieder in die größte Open-Air-Bühne des Königreiches: Das Pattaya Music Festival 2015 steht vor der Tür und dürfte auch in diesem Jahr Musikfans aus allen Landesteilen in die Touristenmetropole locken.

Mit bis zu 500.000 Besuchern und über 100 Bands gilt das Open-Air als eines der größten Musik-Festivals Asiens und nach Aussage der Organisatoren als das „längste Strand-Musik-Festival weltweit.“ Einmal mehr werden sich die bekanntesten Pop- und Rockstars Thailands in Pattaya die Klinke in die Hand reichen. Die Gäste erwartet ein musikalischer Mix aus Pop, Hip-Hop, R&B, Rock, Jazz und Easy Listening, wobei der Schwerpunkt klar auf thailändische Musiker und Bands liegt.

Bisher bestätigt sind unter anderem:

*Yes Sir Days, 25 Hours, Retrospect, Songkan Panyaruen, Mocca Garden, Deep O See, The Richman Toy, Jetset'er, Playground Band, Num Kala, Labanoon, Sweet Mullet und The Voice.
*
Doch nicht nur auf den verschiedenen Konzertbühnen, auch in den Bars und Hotels entlang der Beach Road dürften wieder etliche Veranstaltungen für Partyspaß sorgen. Neben den musikalischen Highlights werden unzählige Essens- und Marktstände die Beach Road, die während der drei Festivaltage komplett für den Verkehr gesperrt wird, in eine riesige Einkaufs- und Schlemmermeile verwandeln. Die Preise sind niedrig, das Angebot überwältigend, weshalb Shopping-Enthusiasten das Festival stets dick und fett in ihrem Kalender vermerken.

Besonders die hiesige Hotelindustrie freut sich auf die Besuchermassen und empfiehlt auswärtigen Besuchern, frühzeitig eine Unterkunftsmöglichkeit zu reservieren. Ein Großaufgebot an Sicherheitskräften soll den friedlichen und reibungslosen Ablauf des Festivals gewährleisten. Die Polizei empfiehlt, auf das Mitführen unnötiger Wertsachen zu verzichten. Verkehrsteilnehmer werden gebeten, den Bereich rings um die Beach Road und das Bali-Hai-Areal gänzlich zu meiden und auf öffentliche Verkehrsmittel auszuweichen. An allen drei Festival-Tagen muss mit erheblichen Verkehrsbehinderungen gerechnet werden.

Die Konzerte erfolgen in der Regel zwischen 15 und 1 Uhr, ein genauer Zeitplan wurde noch nicht veröffentlicht. Der Eintritt zum Festival ist frei.

----------

